# HP Touchpad tablet -fire sale- heads up



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/08/20/1633239/HP-TouchPad-To-Be-Liquidated-At-Fire-Sale-Prices

Happened last saturday and there are reports som places are sold out as news spreads. Vancouver BC being $99 as well.



> HP TouchPad To Be Liquidated At Fire Sale Prices 348
> Posted by Soulskill on Saturday August 20, @01:34PM
> from the impulse-windfall dept.
> Hugh Pickens writes
> "According to an article by Tony Bradley, news is spreading quickly online that HP is going to clear out its vast TouchPad inventory by dropping the price to an offer you can't refuse. Rumor has it that beginning Saturday the 16Gb TouchPad will be $99, and the 32Gb TouchPad will be a measly $149. 'It is actually a fairly capable tablet. It's just not an iPad 2,' writes Bradley. 'For $500 it was a joke. For $300 it was still a shady deal. For $99 it's a steal.' HP has learned the hard way, and quickly pulled the plug on its tablet, proving that HP never had a solid tablet or mobile strategy and that it was really just looking for an excuse to get out. 'The reality is that my Best Buy is swimming in unsold HP TouchPad inventory,' adds Bradley. 'I went out tonight and picked mine up at the regular $400 price to beat the rush. Situations like this are why they invented price matching. I can just go back with my receipt once the fire sale starts and get the price adjusted and the difference refunded.'"


Price as of July 21/2011 Best Buy flyer is 16gb/$519.99 and 32gb $619.99

So that works out ot something like $150 for the 16gb if you factor exchange rate and shipping and taxes I think.





> Got mine. (Score:3)
> by neiras (723124) writes: on Saturday August 20, @03:46PM (#37155868) $99.00 + tax here in Vancouver area. There was a line-up at the Best Buy when the doors opened. Everyone was saying "I don't really have a use for this, but it's too good and too cheap to pass up."
> 
> Not a bad price for a decent quality web browser for my coffee table. Looks nice enough, works great. I don't care about the lack of an app ecosystem - this is hackable, slick hardware. I'll find something to do with it.
> ...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This product had been sold out in all bestbuy and futureshop stores or online since the fire sales begun last weekend. If you can locate one, let me know.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm betting there aren't any available anymore....retail that is.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It was all gone within 1/2 hour of the store openning on Saturday. People where linning up for them and they grab 5 or more since there wasn't really any impose limit at the time.
As for online, they ran out pretty quick as well. My wife managed to order 1 of the last 4 from HP.ca directly at around Saturday 11:30 am. As it stand, I did have a confirmation number, but my order status is in limbo. Not sure if they will carry it through.
I should have order it from NCIX or Canada computer which where selling them for the orginal price. Had I did that, I could have ask HP or even the computer companies to refund me the difference.
By Monday morning, every online and retail stores where cleared. Spent most of the day searching but found none. Rumours have it that just BB alone, they have 230,000 touchpad in their ware house. I find it hard to believe that they managed to clear that in one morning.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/238617/touchdroid_will_turn_touchpads_into_android_tablets.html

Helll yeah!!!

Much talk about not having andriod on the TouchPad well it's in the works now to port Android over to it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/08/24/204234/What-HPs-TouchPad-Fire-Sale-Teaches-iPad-Rivals

What HP's fire sale teachs ipad rivals


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

They are working on it - not done yet. Not sure it will get done to be honest.

And there are guys flogging these things on kijiji right now for $300.

If you want a nice cheap android tablet (who wouldnt) pick up an Apad or fly pad 3 off ebay. 10" for under $200.



AquaNeko said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/238617/touchdroid_will_turn_touchpads_into_android_tablets.html
> 
> Helll yeah!!!
> 
> Much talk about not having andriod on the TouchPad well it's in the works now to port Android over to it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well even if you don't port it to android you can use it with the default settings for what it is used for. I mean grocery shoping is one idea. Take a photo of all the items you normally buy and if someone forgets what something looks like they can call up the image for reference to show the clerks.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

it's back on Futureshop weekly flyer for $399 (save $120??)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

gofigure said:


> it's back on Futureshop weekly flyer for $399 (save $120??)


Save $120 for what? 16gb or 32gb? IIRC Best Buy owns Futureshop and they're under the same company or vise versa I forgot.

I wonder if you can get it for the fire sale price or get a rebate back or refund etc..


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I can assure you best buy did not have 230,000 units. that is a ridiculous number for any company to keep on hand. they are high $$ items, or were anyways.

I work for a competing retailer, and I saw the stock we had i in our warehouses, no where near that number.

I was browsing around online and came across multiple articles, including some quoted postings on twitter from HP's marketiing department, they are supposed to be releasing a new batch, but it will be available from HP's retail site. 

This was also published in the LA times.

I'll be checking on that as well. It's one of those items you don't need but want haha.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

sorry wasn't clear about that, here it is..


----------

